
Mobile phones are the greatest poverty-reducing tech EVER - edward
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/09/23/mobile_phones_greatest_poverty_reducing_tech_ever/
======
michakinlabi
I agree 100%. Now low income people can connect with their friends and
business connections. That could lead to more business even though their
business is just off...

